# Asst. Dir. of Public Safety-Mass.Art



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Assistant Director Public Safety*
Massachusetts College of Art and Design 
in Boston, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 08/25/2021
*Salary:* $55,000.00 - $65,000.00 Annually

*Job Number:*00132
*Description*
The Security Manager is responsible for coordinating the security operations on MassArt Campus. The Security Manager provides leadership and direction in the areas of security staffing, oversight of the ID card access system. The Security Manager is a front-line responder to on-campus emergencies, and is required to work daytime and non-traditional hours including nights and weekends. The Security Manager is responsible for directly supervising, training, developing, and evaluating the full-time Institutional Security Officer Staff. The primary goal of this position is to establish a cohesive and inclusive security program that utilizes diversity and social justice practices to promote student success.
*SUPERVISION RECEIVED: *Reports to the Director of Public Safety.
*Summary of Duties*
1. Provide general day to day management of the security program including dispatch. Review current practices and implement best practices as needed.
2. Contribute to the overall vision for the public safety department. 
3. Supervise and evaluate approximately 20 Institutional Security Officers. Develop and provide on-going training, feedback, and communication.
4. Assist with the recruitment and selection of Institutional Security Officers (ISOs).
5. Coordinate and plan regular staff meetings for the Institutional Security Officers.
6. Develop and coordinate annual training and in-service training as needed for the ISO's.
7. Monitor the overtime budget for the security program. Address over time processes for mandated and voluntary overtime including maintaining the order-in list and voluntary list.
8. Approve timesheets, leave requests and schedule post coverage.
9. Create and maintain manuals and reports as necessary.
10. Assist with the oversight of the (off-line card access) software and data-base.
11. Maintain standard operating procedures manual for the Security Officer's.
12. Serve as the departmental liaison for the card access system.
13. Establish and maintain positive relationships with personnel in other MassArt departments.
14. Liaison with students, faculty, staff, and other constituents on issues related to campus security.
15. Maintain uniform standards and patrols across shifts.
*Other Duties:*
1. Ability to be on call for emergencies. 
2. Represent the Director and/or department at meetings as assigned.
3. Assist with projects and initiatives as assigned by the Chief of Police or designee. 
4. Serve as a chair/co-chair of a departmental committee and serve as a member of other departmental committees as assigned.
5. Provide written reports (i.e. monthly reports, assessment reports and end of the year reports) and summaries as requested by Public Safety Department Management.
6. Other duties as assigned.
*Minimum Qualifications*
1. Bachelor's Degree in criminal justice or related field preferred.
2. 3-5 years supervisory experience in higher education, hospitality or hospital safety and security
3. Previous security/law enforcement/dispatch/front desk staffing experience.
4. Experience with computer programs related to security work, CCTV/access control systems.
5. Good written and verbal communication skills and ability to deal with a variety of people in a positive and professional manner. 
6. Ability to work within a union setting 
MassArt strives to be a model of diversity and inclusion; the campus community reflects the layers of cultural and self identity that proudly make up our region, nation, and world. We respect, value, and celebrate the strengths, characteristics, and perspectives of all and promote an inclusive environment that leverages the unique contributions of each individual, group, and organization into all aspects of our work.

Social inclusion at MassArt honors our commitment to diversity & inclusion by recognizing the integrity, contributions, strengths, and value of different cultural, language, and social groups. Social inclusion includes, but is not limited to, race/ethnicity, physical abilities/qualities, disability, gender, sexual orientation, age, religious beliefs, class, educational background, and employment category.

Massachusetts College of Art and Design is a public, independent institution that prepares artists, designers, and educators from diverse backgrounds to shape communities, economies, and cultures for the common good, and demonstrate our values by:

Pursuing a just, compassionate, and equitable learning environment.
Cultivating rigorous creative practices by observing, questioning, making and remaking.
Honoring courage, honesty, mutual respect, and self-expression.
Believing in the power of art and design to transform our world.
Please note that MassArt does not provide employment-based visa sponsorship or non-student exchange visitor visa sponsorship for administrators, managers, technical staff, library staff or support staff. All offers of employment are based on appropriate U.S. work authorization. MassArt currently does not provide reimbursement for travel.

Criminal Offender Record Information (CORI) check relative to prior criminal convictions and pending cases, as well as Sex Offender Registry Information (SORI) checks relative to prior sexual offenses committed as an adult or juvenile will be conducted on the final candidate prior to an offer of employment. MassArt requires specific written authorization to conduct background checks. Failure to provide such authorization shall preclude your application from receiving further consideration.


----------

